# Duck call question



## David Hill (Sep 10, 2017)

haven't made any yet but did score some of Woodcraft's brand on clearance-- too good a price to pass on! (About $3) Bought several-- 'cuz it's a 90 minute drive for me to get there.
How are these, double reed?
Nice wood not an issue, have lots.


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2017)

@Bigdrowdy1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have never used their call inserts. Duck calls is one of those that still whip my butt! I have used echo and a couple others but decided I wanted to do my own inserts and well I still want too and haven't given up yet. Never was a duck hunter mom never could cook one that even the dogs would eat. Sorry can't help you much .



Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2017)

@SENC


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 11, 2017)

THO Game Calls can probably answer your question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 11, 2017)

THO has a rather broad tutorial section that covers pretty much all calls known to man I think! If you don't find what you're looking for Dave there are many accomplished call builders there to help, and the store section has about anything else you might need to finish them, (_bands, lanyards, and such_).

https://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php?board=2.0

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 11, 2017)

Glad you made it through the storm Rocky and with electricity !


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm running on generator and battery Jim. Charge the laptop, plugged the JetPack into the jumpstart pack. Gotta improvise when times are tough! May be days before we see power again, but I've got my fingers crossed. Things don't look bad out here, hopefully they can get this end back up and running shortly.


----------

